
Show HN: Birthkay – Celebrating every thousand days on earth - lopify
https://birthkay.com
======
lopify
Hi Hackers!

Last new year's eve I tried to reflect on the year 2016that just passed by and
I realized that nothing major did really happen, I was one year older but
that's about it.

I went to my photo library and I realized that major changes happened in my
life every roughly 3 years... around 1,000 days. I made some quick numbers and
I realized that I was more than 12k days old. I felt sad that I missed that
many "birth[k]ays".

I shared this sort of "personal insight" with friends and it turns out that
everyone had the same sort of feeling, we tend to do balance and look backward
every year and that's too short to really see things in perspective. We
celebrate our birthday every year but we miss an important date every thousand
days.

That's why I created this very simple app on a quick hackathon we did at work.

I hope it's useful for some of you

